# 3.5 mercury outboard



## Rbrt (Jan 25, 2020)

Looking for some help on adding a fuel tank to my 3.5 mercury OB.. it has the built in tank.. is there an adapter out there that would allow me to hook a 5 gallon fuel can to it?

Thanks!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

You’ll need a fuel pump if not gravity fed. Prolly plenty of them on YouTube, good luck


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Why don't you just keep a 5gal fuel can onboard and refil as you need?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

^^^I use to keep a 2.5 gallon can with me when I had an old 2 stroke mercury. I don’t remember it having a fuel intake adaptor but Idk if the newer 4 strokes have one. If it does, it would be by the tiller


----------

